# VO vode ACSM but air bag system errors



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

Today, I VO code a car's ACSM module. (The car is 2012/7 F10 535 US spec). After VO coded, both driver and passenger air bag shows errors. Check the errors by ISTA/D. Seems coding data does not match. 

1. Active head restraint, driver: Coding data do not match equipment
2. Switch for front passenger air bag deactivation: Open Circuit P.S (This car does not come with this switch)
3. Seat occupancy detection, front passenger: Coding data do not match equipment
4. Airbag front sensor, left: Coding data do not match equipment
5. Airbag front sensor, right: Coding data do not match equipment
6. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A06-A07)
7. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A08-A09)
8. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A11-A12)
9. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A13-A14)
10. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A16-A17)
11. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A18-A19)
12. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B66-B67)
13. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B68-B69)
14. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B70-B71)
15. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B72-B73)
16. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B74-B75)
17. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B76-B77)
18. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B79-B80)
19. Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B81-B82)
20. End fitting pretensioner, driver: Resistance too high

The car's FA
1CA, 1CB, 1CC, 1CD, 205, 212, 258, 2HM, 2VB, 302, 319, 3AG, 403, 423, 430, 431, 459, 465, 488, 494, 4BN, 4NE, 4U2, 4UR, 508, 522, 
524, 534, 548, 575, 5AG, 5DL, 5DS, 609, 615, 655, 676, 697, 6AA, 6AB, 6NL, 6UH, 823, 850, 853, 876, 8KC, 8S4, 8SM, 8TN, 925, 9AA

The ACSM module
BTLD_00000907_003_003_001
CAFD_00000909_004_003_006
CAFD_0000090A_004_003_045
CAFD_0000090B_004_004_012
HWEL_0000090D_002_005_000
SWFL_00000908_004_003_004

Now, the airbag of both driver and passneger shows erros and can't be erased. 

Does anyone know what could be wrong?


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Use Esys Transmitter to clear all DTCs. In External applications, there is also an ACSM setting in there which may need to be cleared if that alone does not work.


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks. I did use the transmitter to lock the airbag but never use it to clear all DCTs. 

This car is used and some of the equipment is wired. For example, this car has NBT with TCB module. I have never seem the car of 2012 which comes with this equipment. When I use ISTA/P and tried to encoding ACSM module, it shows ACSM, NBT and TCB has to be replacement. So, I am wondering if the ACSM module is not for his car but for newer car. So, I change the production date to 2013/7 and VO code the ACSM module again. No luck. Still shows "Coding data do not match equipment". Maybe I should change the date to 2014/7 and give it a try again.


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Try flashing each module with Esys instead, ISTA is too restrictive.

Make sure HWEL are not red when TAL Calculation done. You need to know I-Step level for original though to carry out successful flash.


----------



## VitaminXX (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks. The problem is solved. I ended up by comparing a F10 US ACSM CAFD's with the problem one, and change the setting accordingly. Everything now works fine. The wired thing is the car is US spec and it has 853 in FA. I did the VO code for ACSM module, it should change the setting accordingly, but it is not.


----------



## berniw (Feb 22, 2014)

Good that you worked it out. Sounds like someone may have been messing around previously.

Glad it's ok.


----------



## AbdulA (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi,

I have similar problem. I removed 8TF from FA and coded all ECU's but now I have airbag restraint system error.

930B66 - Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A11-A12)
930B67 - Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin A13-A14)
930B6F - Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B66-B67)
930B70 - Ignition circuits: Coding data do not match equipment (pin B68-B69)

I used ISTA to delete memory but no luck.

Any ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## tuner2000i (May 27, 2020)

any update on this? I VO coded my acsm module and i am getting many errors like in the first post. i don't know what to do now.


----------



## tuner2000i (May 27, 2020)

I tried everything i could think about. I am a beginner in everything about bmw coding. This is my first F series and I only have it for a few days. I started messing with it right after the road sign detection and front-end collsion warning stoped working. I took the car to the dealer and they suspect that the ACSM module was replaced. I tried VO coding first to inject CAFD and that is when these errors came up regarding the coding data that does not match. 
I tried multiple times to VO code and clear DTC's. Also lock the airbags from e-sys since tool32 gives an error with ACSM4 that the ecu is not responsive. nothing
So today, i downloaded full psdzdata 4.22 and used esys to do a flash. First time i tried Tal Processing I got SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu error. After reading a little bit this could confirm that the module was replaced and that the Istep does not match the shipping one so I used the HW-IDs from SCTactual and that seemed to work. took about 20 minutes, it all flashed succesfully just to finally get the same erros with coding does not match.
HWEL was black before i started the procedure. 

what to do now?

My FA Is: 1CA,1CB,1CC,1CD,223,230,258,2ND,2TB,2VB,316,320,337,3AC,3AG,423,428,430,431,465,481,488,494,4MR,4U2,4UR,502,508,524,534,536,548,575,5AC,5AG,5AL,5AR,5AT,5DL,609,610,688,698,6AC,6AE,6AK,6AM,6AN,6AP,6NS,6WB,710,715,760,761,776,7A2,7RS,7XP,801,851,879,8KA,8TH,8V1,9AA

also see attached what errors i am getting

EDIT2: I fixed my issue. The pedestrian protection system was canceled. I had to add 8TF into the FA and VO code again the ACSM module. all the many errors dissapeared. i kind of agree with having the pedestrian protection system off. in the country i live in, there is a big chance you can hit a dog or cat, or wild animal and the hood will just pop off


----------



## Bawan.mr (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi
I have got the same problem with yours can you please tell me what did you do to solve it..



VitaminXX said:


> Thanks. The problem is solved. I ended up by comparing a F10 US ACSM CAFD's with the problem one, and change the setting accordingly. Everything now works fine. The wired thing is the car is US spec and it has 853 in FA. I did the VO code for ACSM module, it should change the setting accordingly, but it is not.


----------



## Bawan.mr (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi
I have got the same problem with yours can you please tell me what did you do to solve it..



VitaminXX said:


> Thanks. The problem is solved. I ended up by comparing a F10 US ACSM CAFD's with the problem one, and change the setting accordingly. Everything now works fine. The wired thing is the car is US spec and it has 853 in FA. I did the VO code for ACSM module, it should change the setting accordingly, but it is not.


----------



## ravi-jbmw (Feb 9, 2020)

AbdulA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have similar problem. I removed 8TF from FA and coded all ECU's but now I have airbag restraint system error.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, I'm having these exact errors come up when PPS was coded out of the VO. Could you shed any light on what these errors are and how you got round the issue? Thanks


----------



## zeronoo (Apr 25, 2014)

AbdulA said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have similar problem. I removed 8TF from FA and coded all ECU's but now I have airbag restraint system error.
> 
> ...


After 8TH remove abd ACSM coded you will need to disconnect all related 8TF trigger circuits - 4 on bonnet/hood, 1 fiber optic from bumper and safing sensor from bumper, check wiring diagram for locations, also, on some vehicles you will need to put car to sleep also then erase DTC after


----------



## sharkisx (Jan 5, 2021)

SOS.... I followed all the instructions, but after dealing with E-sys and coding 8TF out, another "Restrain System Fault" appeared.........
I've tried to clear the faults through Ista+ but it doesn't help.
I even tried Clearing all the DTC through ESYS...
Any chance someone know how to go around that?


----------

